
On System Design (2006) [pdf] - kick
https://scholar.harvard.edu/files/waldo/files/ps-2006-6.pdf
======
bodeadly
This post has long since scrolled off the front page but for posterity here is
the best part:

"The fact is that good system design takes time; it is the sort of thing that
requires hard solo thinking along with long discussions with other engineers.
There are days when no real progress seems to be made, and other days when the
only progress is to realize that what you thought was progress over the
previous few days or weeks was in fact a wrong turn that won’t really work.
Such a realization is progress. In fact, such a realization may be the most
important kind of progress, as it can save huge problems later in the project.
But to a manager it may not seem to be moving forward."

I recently came to this exact realization. So when I saw this post I had to
see if it was in there. And it is!

------
InfinityByTen
"Like patterns or open source, there is considerable theology in the
characterizations of agile methods, and I don’t wish to get caught up in such
theological debates"

Finally I see a sane stance somewhere :) This article is pure Gold on a lot of
fronts and seems to have also aged decently well.

~~~
Digg_mov
Like 3 patterns is or not open

------
myg204
"About the series - The Perspectives series is a collection of essays written
by individuals from Sun Microsystems Laboratories. These essays express ideas
and opinions held by the authors on subjects of general rather than technical
interest."

Would someone know where I could find other essays from this collection?

------
ycombonator
Can anyone point to good resources on systems thinking and design in general
not just software ?

~~~
jonnydubowsky
Christopher Alexander's work introduced an approach to design using patterns
from nature.
[https://arl.human.cornell.edu/linked%20docs/Alexander_A_Patt...](https://arl.human.cornell.edu/linked%20docs/Alexander_A_Pattern_Language.pdf)

"You can use this book to design a house for yourself with your family; you
can use it to work with your neighbors to improve your town and neighborhood;
you can use it to design an office, or a workshop, or a public building. And
you can use it to guide you in the actual process of construction". - from the
Semantic Scholar introduction

------
Digg_mov
Ok

